# Too old for boxing?



## Bunta (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi this is my first post on this forum and my first question is :
I am 18 , am I too old to start boxing? Next thing is my body I am really tall about 195cm but I am really skinny guy I weight only around 67 kg I think I am too weak. I used to do karate when I was younger it was fun but I always wanted to become boxer since I saw Rocky as a kid .This summer I am in London so I was thinking that I could take some lessons and then continue at my country.

Ps: Sry for bad english I am from Slovakia.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 29, 2018)

18? Ya you are definitely too old, you should just curl up in your wheelchair at the old folks home and drink warm milk while talking about your time in the great war, on the days you can remember anyway.


----------



## Bunta (Jul 29, 2018)

Martial D said:


> 18? Ya you are definitely too old, you should just curl up in your wheelchair at the old folks home and drink warm milk while talking about your time in the great war, on the days you can remember anyway.


 Ok mate I will buy wheelchair tommorow


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 29, 2018)

Certainly not! If boxing is of interest, get in and start training, man!


----------



## Danny T (Jul 29, 2018)

I've a gentleman who started training with me in muay thai at the age of 67. He just turned 70.
If he can start training at 67 I think you most likely will do ok at 18 if you truly want to train.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 30, 2018)

Why on earth do people always ask this....in what instance in any walk of life is 18 considered old...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 30, 2018)

If your goal is to go to the Olympics, then you're probably too late to start. 
If your goals are a bit more realistic than that, you're fine.
We have a 1st Dan who took her first lesson when she was in her late 60's. She's 75 now. We have another who is 62 now, and took her first lesson when she was in her early 50's.


----------



## Blitz (Jul 30, 2018)

i think bernard hopkins started way older than that and he became world champion. the only limits are ones you make for yourself, do what you love as long as you can so you will have no regrets when you are older.


----------



## pdg (Jul 30, 2018)

At 195cm (6'5") you'll have a decent reach to work with.

And weight, do some work, it'll build.

Can't do anything about your age though, definitely so far past it you need a telescope to see it...


----------



## Finlay (Jul 30, 2018)

I am 40 and thinking of adding some boxing to my routine.

18... not to old just get in there and do it


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 30, 2018)

Finlay said:


> I am 40 and thinking of adding some boxing to my routine.
> 
> 18... not to old just get in there and do it


Yeah, I've been eyeing a gym near me that offers boxing and BJJ. I'm currently 48.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 30, 2018)

Buncha young whippersnappers.
Get off my lawn!


----------



## Finlay (Jul 30, 2018)

And london is a great place to start boxing


----------



## Finlay (Jul 30, 2018)

Now.... heres a think


If you ask yourself "am i told old for....." 

Does that mean that you should be doing that art????


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 31, 2018)

Bunta said:


> Hi this is my first post on this forum and my first question is :
> I am 18 , am I too old to start boxing? Next thing is my body I am really tall about 195cm but I am really skinny guy I weight only around 67 kg I think I am too weak. I used to do karate when I was younger it was fun but I always wanted to become boxer since I saw Rocky as a kid .This summer I am in London so I was thinking that I could take some lessons and then continue at my country.
> 
> Ps: Sry for bad english I am from Slovakia.


Absolutely not too old in the slightest mate, go for it! And as for height and weight I wouldn't even consider that a factor. Enjoy yourself bud, let us know how you go with it too .

Ah and welcome to the forums!



gpseymour said:


> Yeah, I've been eyeing a gym near me that offers boxing and BJJ. I'm currently 48.


Ah man that's awesome, definitely check out some of their classes hey, do let us know if you get into it Gerry


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 1, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Buncha young whippersnappers.
> Get off my lawn!


Lol don't know why but that comment in this setting and on this discussion makes me think of this


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 1, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Lol don't know why but that comment in this setting and on this discussion makes me think of this


Classic. Just classic.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 2, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Why on earth do people always ask this....in what instance in any walk of life is 18 considered old...


He’s too old if his dream is to compete in the 16-under division.  Other than that?????


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 2, 2018)

Martial D said:


> 18? Ya you are definitely too old, you should just curl up in your wheelchair at the old folks home and drink warm milk while talking about your time in the great war, on the days you can remember anyway.


You forgot soaking his feet in epsom salt to relieve his gout.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 2, 2018)

Bunta said:


> Hi this is my first post on this forum and my first question is :
> I am 18 , am I too old to start boxing? Next thing is my body I am really tall about 195cm but I am really skinny guy I weight only around 67 kg I think I am too weak. I used to do karate when I was younger it was fun but I always wanted to become boxer since I saw Rocky as a kid .This summer I am in London so I was thinking that I could take some lessons and then continue at my country.
> 
> Ps: Sry for bad english I am from Slovakia.



I tend to avoid these threads because..well.... I have a and leather jackets twice as old as you are ...heck I have a pair of LL Bean light hiking boots that are older than you are too...

NO!!! you are not to old...start boxing

I know a guy that started Aikido at 60 and got his black belt in his 70s......I also know a guy that started JKD in his late 50s and he is loving it...18...as much as you probably hate hearing this....your still a kid and mighty darn durable and bendy.... go box...


----------



## jobo (Aug 3, 2018)

Bunta said:


> Hi this is my first post on this forum and my first question is :
> I am 18 , am I too old to start boxing? Next thing is my body I am really tall about 195cm but I am really skinny guy I weight only around 67 kg I think I am too weak. I used to do karate when I was younger it was fun but I always wanted to become boxer since I saw Rocky as a kid .This summer I am in London so I was thinking that I could take some lessons and then continue at my country.
> 
> Ps: Sry for bad english I am from Slovakia.


Leaving the to old but alone,boxing more than most arts, prioritizes fitness and strength a good boxing gym will have you super fit and very strong in next to no time, your no use at all in a boxing ring if you can't at least match the other guy for strength( unless your super fast that is)


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 3, 2018)

jobo said:


> Leaving the to old but alone,boxing more than most arts, prioritizes fitness and strength a good boxing gym will have you super fit and very strong in next to no time, your no use at all in a boxing ring if you can't at least match the other guy for strength( unless your super fast that is)


And there’s not much room for BS in boxing.  Getting into the ring, even just to spar, leaves very little to the imagination.  No death blows that are too deadly to use against your opponents.


----------

